# Hidden exhaust mod



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

you could get a smaller muffler and shorten the total exhaust length, dropping the tip closer to the tire.
Or, get some high temp paint, and paint the tip flat black, this would make it harder to see without cutting/replacing anything


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

You'll be hard pressed to find exhaust shops that will cut an exhaust off behind a bumper. Even with a downward angle it can't still push exhaust into the cabin


----------



## greens (Oct 3, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> you could get a smaller muffler and shorten the total exhaust length, dropping the tip closer to the tire.
> Or, get some high temp paint, and paint the tip flat black, this would make it harder to see without cutting/replacing anything


Not bad ideas actually.
The shortening of the exhaust would be rather expensive and more labor intensive than i'd be willing to put into such a minor cosmetic project.
The paint is less expensive, and not a terrible idea either.


----------



## greens (Oct 3, 2013)

got_boost said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find exhaust shops that will cut an exhaust off behind a bumper. Even with a downward angle it can't still push exhaust into the cabin


Well i would be doing the work myself, just remove the end of the tip with a cutoff wheel and clean it up with a grinder or dremel, might have better luck in tight space with the dremel.

And i understand the exhaust concerns, but really i feel like if it were a concern chevy would have not hidden it as much as they did. The downward elbow is, i believe, for looks. i imagine the hot air rises as soon as it leaves the tip, whether it is oriented down or straight. CO mixes extremely well with air, so i can't see any pockets forming or anything like that making their way into the cabin.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

greens said:


> Well i would be doing the work myself, just remove the end of the tip with a cutoff wheel and clean it up with a grinder or dremel, might have better luck in tight space with the dremel.
> 
> And i understand the exhaust concerns, but really i feel like if it were a concern chevy would have not hidden it as much as they did. The downward elbow is, i believe, for looks. i imagine the hot air rises as soon as it leaves the tip, whether it is oriented down or straight. CO mixes extremely well with air, so i can't see any pockets forming or anything like that making their way into the cabin.


The downward angle allows the exhaust gases to be "pulled" out from under the car while traveling forward, by the air passing under the car.


----------



## greens (Oct 3, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> The downward angle allows the exhaust gases to be "pulled" out from under the car while traveling forward, by the air passing under the car.


Well that sort of makes sense, but doesn't explain why chevy's design doesn't poison me when i'm on the 405 during rush hour, gridlock with no airflow with an exhaust behind my bumper.

I'm still not convinced removing 2" tops of material could have any additional impact.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't see the exhaust at all on my RS package car, haven't died yet from the fumes.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

greens said:


> Well that sort of makes sense, but doesn't explain why chevy's design doesn't poison me when i'm on the 405 during rush hour, gridlock with no airflow with an exhaust behind my bumper.
> 
> I'm still not convinced removing 2" tops of material could have any additional impact.


I think he was agreeing with you lol. I'm not saying I disagree just sharing what's been told to me. My childhood friend did my exhaust last week and that's what he told me. If you're doing it yourself by all means go for it.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

greens said:


> Well that sort of makes sense, but doesn't explain why chevy's design doesn't poison me when i'm on the 405 during rush hour, gridlock with no airflow with an exhaust behind my bumper.
> 
> I'm still not convinced removing 2" tops of material could have any additional impact.


The exhaust drifts up into the bumper cover, which is not air tight. Also, fumes should not get into the cabin (from the back) unless you have a problem, such as a hole...


----------



## greens (Oct 3, 2013)

for sure. Im just playing devils advocate here haha.
I'm going to go ahead with it. 
I will post before and after shots. 

I dont think anything can be done about the cut out...


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

You can see we don't have much room behind the bumper. There's a bracket that makes life difficult. I had to angle mine to fit right and look good.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Can't see the exhaust at all on my RS package car, haven't died yet from the fumes.


I agree, still here and kickin..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would paint it 1st before cutting it. Depending on the state emissions like Maryland(ca has to be uber strict), the exhaust tip must at least be behind the doors and tires. Actually try taking a hoseclamp and placing it over the rubber hangers. This is will raise the tip and also give you the "bootleg Kartboy" stiffened mounts. This and bending the metal hangers with a rubber mallet can tuck the tip w/o cutting anything.


----------



## greens (Oct 3, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I would paint it 1st before cutting it. Depending on the state emissions like Maryland(ca has to be uber strict), the exhaust tip must at least be behind the doors and tires. Actually try taking a hoseclamp and placing it over the rubber hangers. This is will raise the tip and also give you the "bootleg Kartboy" stiffened mounts. This and bending the metal hangers with a rubber mallet can tuck the tip w/o cutting anything.


I checked it out a bit on lunch break, and i just don't think paint would do it for me.

UP is an idea though! If i moved it up past the horizon line of the bottom of the rear bumper it would be equally as hidden.


----------

